# About to start 4iu ed for a year



## Experiment4 (Aug 8, 2014)

Like the title says I'm about to go on for a year at 4iu every day mainly to help me stay lean and for skin purposes. I've heard that GH can cause bloat and a way to avoid this is to start off at a low dose. In y'all's opinion how should I work my way up to 4iu? Thanks everyone!!


----------



## formula1069 (Aug 8, 2014)

Start with 5 iu's and work up to as much as you can afford 
But thats just me I wont run anything less than 5iu's waste of time IMO, but then again thats just me i can run 8-10 iu's of Rips with no sides , the only bloat i really get is in my feet gotta wear different size sneakers when running more than 5 iu's
other people will recomend starting out @ 2iu's to see how you feel and go from there


----------



## Alinshop (Aug 9, 2014)

What brand are you running?


----------



## rAJJIN (Aug 9, 2014)

I have used as little as 2 Iu per day. IGF levels for
Me at 2 Iu were in the 250 range.

At 4iu I would
Guess you'll be 400's?
If it's good hgh


----------



## distributer1134 (Aug 9, 2014)

i just started running 4 iu's per day . I started doing that a little over 2 months ago. I have not seen any bloat at all. I started at 4 ius from day one. Im actually staying decently lean with that amount of dosage. Do take in mind that im running 20mgs of dbol a day, 50mgs anadrol a day, 200mg tren e per week and 200-300mg of test cyp a week.


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 9, 2014)

Are you gonna do a log and monthly updates so we can see the progress?


----------



## Experiment4 (Aug 9, 2014)

I ran the test to verify my growth hormone and it tested well, the actual results and procedures is in a thread i started in the other forum for peptides here. And no i did not plan on doing a log but i can check in monthly with some pictures if y'all would be interested. Guess ill just start out with 4iu from day one, I'm excited!


----------



## squatster (Aug 10, 2014)

You could save your self some big money - lower the gh and talk to one of the guys at Superior Peptides.
You could cut the growth use in half - get on some peps and get twice the results on what your goals are


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 11, 2014)

squatster said:


> You could save your self some big money - lower the gh and talk to one of the guys at Superior Peptides.
> You could cut the growth use in half - get on some peps and get twice the results on what your goals are


Explain that please. Are you talking about just running an ai with it


----------



## Experiment4 (Aug 11, 2014)

No he's probably talking about igf-1, GHRP, CJC, etc...not a fan myself


----------



## squatster (Aug 11, 2014)

Experiment4 said:


> No he's probably talking about igf-1, GHRP, CJC, etc...not a fan myself



That's cool man- there are so many people that don't like to use peptides and experimental drugs.
Cool option to have now a days - great to save money also- the peptides are such cheep money for what they do
Make sure you do post up some results once in a while if you can


----------



## *Bio* (Aug 11, 2014)

Experiment4 said:


> No he's probably talking about igf-1, GHRP, CJC, etc...not a fan myself



Aside from IGF1-lr3, I would look into MK-677.


----------



## Experiment4 (Aug 11, 2014)

Will do. I'll put up a pic with weight when I start and same info every month. Don't start it for several weeks though I'll bump this thread at that time


----------

